# Four out of Five Great Lakes Prefer Michigan



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Catchy title, but this is a thread about Michigan. Have you ever visited Michigan? If so, tell us about your visit to Michigan.

It is a wonderful place to vacation. When I was a kid in the 1960s the Michigan license plates said "Michigan, Winter - Water Wonderland." And it is with over 3200 miles of freshwater coastline.

Here is a minute-long taste of Michigan's natural wonders:


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

If you had asked me three years ago, it would have been right around my number one state to move to. (Since then, I'll just say that a large part of moving to another state for my family and I are politics and I'll just say that Michigan showed itself to be ...less than satisfactory in late 2016, and after living in Oklahoma I just won't tolerate even that. I've had enough, and so has my family.) However, in the end, I'm sure it is still a beautiful state, and I think the University of Michigan would be an outstanding university to be able to attend.

My goals have shifted more toward New England. But do not let me not emphasize that Michigan is still a hundred thousand times better than my crap state Oklahoma and I would still _MUCH_ prefer to live there over here.

I'd still love to visit Michigan, though. I hear it's pretty.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well they make cars there don't they. J Bettis is from there. Pittsburgh Steelers won a Super Bowl there. i was there once....do not remember. the Red Wings play there. the Pittsburgh Penguins play there 1st week in April. the Pittsburgh Pirates play the Tigers there sometimes. i like Lake Erie. there is a casino/race track there presque isle downs. i know there are "uppers" and "Lowers" ok i'm done


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Drove down the 75 from Mackinac Bridge one golden afternoon, very few cars, the sky was blue. Trees on either side. It was one of the nicest drives.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

The planet has retained a little extra heat and therefore has a slightly elevated total energy. For regional climates like in Michigan or England the winters are slightly harsher and the summers are slightly warmer. Places in these northern hemisphere storm tracks are interesting to watch.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

My wife's family is from Michigan and I've spent many a vacation there: A week on Houghton Lake, and many weeks in Mt. Pleasant. I've seen a two hitter tossed in the old Tiger Stadium, walked on the dunes of Lake Michigan's eastern shore, watched migratory birds in Tawas City and skied down the slopes in Iron Mountain. In addition, I've traveled Highway 2 in the UP a couple of times - it's desolation and stark landscape reminds me of some scene in GOT.

Michigan is one of my favorite states to visit - but I couldn't live there. To steal a line from Bob Hope when someone asked him about his golf game he said, "I shoot in the 80's. If it gets any colder than that I won't play."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't seen that much of the USA - been to Houston, Galveston, San Antonio, San Diego, Buffalo, Chicago. All for business, and a bit of sightseeing while I was there. Top priority for the coming years (once we decide to plan a US trip) is New York. Michigan is not on the shortlist.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have seen Michigan with my own eyes from Canada.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I have crossed the Mackinaw bridge and swam the shores of Traverse City. Michigan is beautiful in the summer, brutal in the winter. Fun stuff is legal there too. if ya know what I mean...


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> I have seen Michigan with my own eyes from Canada.


Were you looking to the north?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a great Michigan song. Happened off of Whitefish Point.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is a great Michigan song. Happened off of Whitefish Point.


Took this from the Edmund Fitzgerald lookout point from Pancake Provincial Park. If you zoom you can see Whitefish point across the lake


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Catchy title, but this is a thread about Michigan.


My travels confirm that Michigan is beautiful. And, "Four out of Five Great Lakes got their Edge in Ontario" (just saying ).


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is a great Michigan song. Happened off of Whitefish Point.


By an Ontario singer who knows the Great Lakes!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Lake Michigan is beautiful. Especially I remember the ferry trip from Muskegon when I was young. And the lake is beautiful seen from other states too (e.g. at the Art Institute of Chic... ). 

I went to a terrific concert at Detroit's Orchestra Hall, and another time stayed in Ann Arbor visiting The University of Michigan and its wonderful School of Music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Roger Knox said:


> Lake Michigan is beautiful. Especially I remember the ferry trip from Muskegon when I was young. And the lake is beautiful seen from other states too (e.g. at the Art Institute of Chic... ).
> 
> I went to a terrific concert at Detroit's Orchestra Hall, and another time stayed in Ann Arbor visiting The *University of Michigan and its wonderful School of Music*.


I'll say wonderful! I just saw an awesome opera production at the Lydia Mendelssohn Theatre there Friday night.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I was just up in Michigan last month. Got a lot of family from around there. It's indeed a beautiful place, especially in the summer time. Caught a little bit of snow while we were there, which was cool, cuz we never get it down here in GA. But it is not fun living in it. 

I'd love to check out the Upper Peninsula. Closest I've been is Mackinac Island. Most of my time there has been spent in the southeastern part of the state.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> I was just up in Michigan last month. Got a lot of family from around there. It's indeed a beautiful place, especially in the summer time. Caught a little bit of snow while we were there, which was cool, cuz we never get it down here in GA. But it is not fun living in it.
> 
> I'd love to check out the Upper Peninsula. Closest I've been is Mackinac Island. Most of my time there has been spent in the southeastern part of the state.


Ugh, hate to say but most of the population is in the SE part of the state. Much nicer north, especially above the thumb.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I'll say wonderful! I just saw an awesome opera production at the Lydia Mendelssohn Theatre there Friday night.


The 2014 Naxos recording of Darius Milhaud's trilogy _The Orestaia of Aeschylus_ produced by the University of Michigan School of Music is stupendous!


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

Grew up east of Detroit. Spent 4 years in Ann Arbor. Never been back.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BobBrines said:


> Grew up east of Detroit. Spent 4 years in Ann Arbor. Never been back.


I spent some time in Ann Arbor. 1982 through 1989 with one year off in the middle.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I've lived and worked in Michigan for decades. Sadly, for me the negatives-- political and racial-- now far outweigh the positives. By all means feel free to visit-- but I would discourage moving here. I would describe the culture as poisonous. Nice scenery in spots, though.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I’ve been to Northern Michigan, on Little Platte Lake. It’s absolutely gorgeous. Southern Michigan is okay.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

geralmar said:


> I've lived and worked in Michigan for decades. Sadly, for me the negatives-- political and racial-- now far outweigh the positives. By all means feel free to visit-- but I would discourage moving here. I would describe the culture as poisonous. Nice scenery in spots, though.


It may depend on where you live. SE Michigan is very different from the rest of the state.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I've been to Northern Michigan, on Little Platte Lake. It's absolutely gorgeous. Southern Michigan is okay.


Beautiful country up in that area.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

:d*********************


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> View attachment 116889
> 
> 
> :d*********************


I think this is supposed to read OHIO in an esoteric way. By the way, Hocking Hills State Park, Ohio, is an awesome place and one could easily spend a week hiking around there.


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

Someone does not understand American football and names like Bo Schembechler and Woody Hayes.

Go Blue!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BobBrines said:


> View attachment 116891
> 
> 
> Someone does not understand American football and names like Bo Schembechler and Woody Hayes.
> ...


I have heard of Bo Schembechler but never heard of Woody Hayes. I am not a football fan in the least.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have heard of Bo Schembechler but never heard of Woody Hayes. I am not a football fan in the least.


Here's all you need to know about Woody Hayes:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Room2201974 said:


> Here's all you need to know about Woody Hayes:


Ok but I still don't know what that red square with the four people making signs or shapes means.


----------

